# Bought The Razr



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

So I purchased the droid razr 2 days ago. It is a pretty nice phone if you have little girly hands. My wife loves it but then again she is 5'4'' and has small hands. I am 6'3'' and the razr is too small and weightless for me. After owning a Droid Bionic for 4 days and sending it back, I was very iffy about getting another moto phone. I will give it to moto that the razr is fairly good for calls. Nice crisp sound incoming and the other party can hear me great.

I still have slight issues with Blur, or whatever moto is calling it these days. I will be returning this phone this afternoon. All in all, good "Phone" crappy android device..


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Or giving it to my wife, but then again she likes her Droid Charge better than this phone


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Have you tried loading up go launcher, hard to notice blur when fully customized. Personally this is the best Android device I've ever owned and iv'e gone from inc->dx->tb-> charge->bionic->razr, and soon to be nexus just because i'm impatient and want ics.

Probably the first time ive ever read a review saying a 4.3inch device is too small or too light, this is new.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> So I purchased the droid razr 2 days ago. It is a pretty nice phone if you have little girly hands. My wife loves it but then again she is 5'4'' and has small hands. I am 6'3'' and the razr is too small and weightless for me. After owning a Droid Bionic for 4 days and sending it back, I was very iffy about getting another moto phone. I will give it to moto that the razr is fairly good for calls. Nice crisp sound incoming and the other party can hear me great.
> 
> I still have slight issues with Blur, or whatever moto is calling it these days. I will be returning this phone this afternoon. All in all, good "Phone" crappy android device..


I could not agree with you more!!

Owned the fiasco Bionic and traded up for this POS.

Reboots more than the Bionic.

Gets hot enough to fry an egg.

Weightless flat and not comfortable to hold.

WiFi signal strength B-L-O-W-S even when standing next to router I dont get full bars.

That's it Moto, never again!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I played with the Razr last night when I got a Rezound battery for my TBolt and it just felt cheap to me. It really made me feel like I was holding a toy my daughter would play with. I gave up on Motorola after owning the Atrix for 28ish days.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

mwep said:


> I could not agree with you more!!
> 
> Owned the fiasco Bionic and traded up for this POS.
> 
> ...


I've never had my phone reset once. Im sorry that you've have these problems. Motorola makes great phones


----------



## Aixelsyd (Jun 7, 2011)

mwep said:


> I could not agree with you more!!
> 
> Owned the fiasco Bionic and traded up for this POS.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you got a bad device that needing to be swapped out. this device blows the Bionic out of the water on all accounts IMO and I've owned every LTE device release to date except for the Rezound as i don't care for the feel or look of it.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Aixelsyd said:


> Sounds to me like you got a bad device that needing to be swapped out. this device blows the Bionic out of the water on all accounts IMO and I've owned every LTE device release to date except for the Rezound as i don't care for the feel or look of it.


Wow you've spent alot of money on phones


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> So I purchased the droid razr 2 days ago. It is a pretty nice phone if you have little girly hands. My wife loves it but then again she is 5'4'' and has small hands. I am 6'3'' and the razr is too small and weightless for me. After owning a Droid Bionic for 4 days and sending it back, I was very iffy about getting another moto phone. I will give it to moto that the razr is fairly good for calls. Nice crisp sound incoming and the other party can hear me great.
> 
> I still have slight issues with Blur, or whatever moto is calling it these days. I will be returning this phone this afternoon. All in all, good "Phone" crappy android device..


I picked up the Razr last Friday (11/18), just because I was tired of waiting for the Nexus (which I will still likely pick up). Was running a rooted T-Bolt running AOSP ROM (Liquid 3.0), and no complaints. I have to say, after putting Launcher Pro Plus on the Razr, and having it the past few days, it's really grown on me. Battery life is good, love the thinness, but I do find it a bit wide even for my relatively large 6' 2" height hands. I've had zero reboots, no heat issues, and for the life of me, don't see any of the issues many have noted with the screen--I can fully zoom in on the text in a web page, take a magnifying glass and I do not see anything but smooth edges. Build quality is top notch--very solid, which still surprises me given the light weight.

Waiting for full recovery before rooting.

Net-net, I'm really liking the Razr. But, have until Jan. 15th (?) to return if I change my mind.

_Rooted: Droid Incredible / Droid X / Thunderbolt / 3G-4G Xoom / Galaxy Tab 10.1 LTE / Droid Razr (un-rooted)_


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

tbcpn said:


> I picked up the Razr last Friday (11/18), just because I was tired of waiting for the Nexus (which I will still likely pick up). Was running a rooted T-Bolt running AOSP ROM (Liquid 3.0), and no complaints. I have to say, after putting Launcher Pro Plus on the Razr, and having it the past few days, it's really grown on me. Battery life is good, love the thinness, but I do find it a bit wide even for my relatively large 6' 2" height hands. I've had zero reboots, no heat issues, and for the life of me, don't see any of the issues many have noted with the screen--I can fully zoom in on the text in a web page, take a magnifying glass and I do not see anything but smooth edges. Build quality is top notch--very solid, which still surprises me given the light weight.
> 
> Waiting for full recovery before rooting.
> 
> ...


How do you have until Jan.15 to return it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## IXIKelsonIXI (Jul 13, 2011)

All devices purchased from Verizon now until some day in December can be returned until January 15th.

Rabble rabble rabble.


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

VZW promo over holidays. Extended return policy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

IXIKelsonIXI said:


> All devices purchased from Verizon now until some day in December can be returned until January 15th.
> 
> Rabble rabble rabble.


I don't recall the exact (extended) date for returns in January, hence the "(?)" after 15th, and didn't think it worth the time to research as it's not really important to the context of the post.


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

Have been playing with the moto razr all day... it feels fine. WiFi is fine. Super fast. I too have had all brands of phones. Moto is always the best functioning phone. The only complaint is blur. Maybe you complainers should get iPhones.


----------



## wyld (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope not having any issues here! Battery life good. My Droid x would get hot in the car dock running Google maps and charging at same time on road trips. Took a 7 hour road trip today with Razr in car dock Google maps running and charging most the trip my Razr never got above 89 degrees. I've had Razr for 5 days and no freeze ups ,no random reboots ,no heat ups ,does feel a little light when holding in hand almost afraid I'm gonna break it if i squeeze to hard. Does feels better in hand with silicone case on though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## velopirate (Jun 21, 2011)

tbcpn said:


> I picked up the Razr last Friday (11/18), just because I was tired of waiting for the Nexus (which I will still likely pick up). Was running a rooted T-Bolt running AOSP ROM (Liquid 3.0), and no complaints. I have to say, after putting Launcher Pro Plus on the Razr, and having it the past few days, it's really grown on me. Battery life is good, love the thinness, but I do find it a bit wide even for my relatively large 6' 2" height hands. I've had zero reboots, no heat issues, and for the life of me, don't see any of the issues many have noted with the screen--I can fully zoom in on the text in a web page, take a magnifying glass and I do not see anything but smooth edges. Build quality is top notch--very solid, which still surprises me given the light weight.
> 
> Waiting for full recovery before rooting.
> 
> ...


When I first read your post, I was thinking "When did I write that?"







I am also coming from a rooted Thunderbolt, but was running one of the BAMF ROMs. Like you, I initially was waiting for the Galaxy Nexus, but I fell in love with the RAZR's hardware. I must say, I am rooted and have had ZERO problems. No random reboots, no heat issues, much better battery life than on my Tbolt, and no wifi or LTE issues. IMO, this is probably the best phone Motorola has put out since the original RAZR.


----------

